

Flask 0.5.1 Released - Python WSGI microframework - enduser
http://pypi.python.org/pypi/Flask/0.5.1

======
enduser
From the mailing list:

"And two hours later: the 0.5.1 point release. Why that? Because when you had
a module named A without templates in A but the application's template folder
in the subfolder A, Flask would have chopped of the leading "A/". Fixed that
now and expanded the testsuite."

